
Twitter buys a company, closes it, keeps its founder/engineer - qhoxie
http://venturebeat.com/2008/11/24/twitter-buys-a-company-closes-it-keeps-its-founderengineer/
======
josefresco
Why not just hire him? Unless there's some legal mumbo jumbo related to
closing down his services I see no reason to close up shop ... my guesses
would be legal, or tax related.

~~~
rcoder
There are any number of financial and organizational reasons, but I think this
could have a lot to do with the intellectual property Values of n holds. Both
Stikkit and I Want Sandy make heavy use of natural language processing to turn
short pieces of text into structured data, which has intriguing possibilities
for extending Twitter's feature set.

